# FDA bans Aloe and Cascara from OTC laxative products



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.fda.gov/OHRMS/DOCKETS/98fr/050902a.htm They can still be sold as "dietary supplements" even with this ruling, but are not considered safe or effective enough to be sold in products that the FDA has the power to strictly regulate.K.


----------

